

Offer HN: I will build what you design - taphangum

Hi guys,<p>I saw a recent thread by another member who was offering something similar so thought id do a little something too.<p>My skills:<p>PHP/Python (Codeigniter/Django)
HTML, CSS, i.e. the whole shebang.<p>I will help you code up your mvp and get it out the door.<p>Why:<p>I want to gain some experience and have been on a downswing in terms idea of generation. So id be happy to help others out while i fix my brain :).<p>Post your idea, request below and we can get started!<p>Note: I will be picking ONE of the ideas.
======
diggum
I'm working on a project, having taught myself programming over the years, in
PHP and Javascript/HTML5. I'm finding my biggest problem isn't the actual
coding, but program architecture. How do I build something that isn't just
functional for my own needs, but that others can use and understand.

I've started fresh 5 or 6 times now, and I'm definitely getting closer to
"right" but it's still a battle. I think part of my struggle lies in trying to
get used to the asynchronous aspect of AJAX. It definitely requires a
different approach to handling data and presenting it to the user.

I'm thinking I may need to find someone else to take my prototype code and
turn it into something more structured and friendly, while I focus on the
business side of it. Any suggestions from you or others about basic
application structures would be much obliged.

~~~
taphangum
Could you be a bit more specific about your idea? I could recommend a few
resources that i've used to help me.

~~~
diggum
A pretty basic mobile messaging application. Data is stored on a server,
options are displayed, content is loaded and sent, etc, etc. Nothing really
special.

Some of my biggest hurdles faced so far: \- After days of banging my head
against a wall, I learned HTML5's sessionStorage doesn't actually store
objects - just single key/value pairs. \- Minor jQuery typos that didn't
register an error, but never did what it was supposed to. \- (ongoing) Dealing
with jQuery Mobile weirdness when loading dynamic content when an AJAX call
has yet to complete.

I'm also looking at incorporating the PhoneGap framework so I can access some
of the mobile hardware. We'll take that when we get to it.

~~~
taphangum
Ajax stuff can definatly make you pull your hair out.

I don't know too much about HTML5. I haven't had time to play with it but i
think that you should take a look at node.js.

It could be what you're looking for.

------
benlangfeld
I'm in more or less the same situation. Have you seen this?
<http://twiststartupeffect.com/>

Developers are always short of interesting things to work on and business guys
are always short of developers. There's a lot of potential for the connection
process to be improved.

~~~
taphangum
I'm not really looking for a business guy (I'm a business guy turned
developer/entrepreneur) as much as im looking for a designer who needs some
help.

Thanks for the suggestion though!

------
wittjeff
If you intend to pick one among the applicants/replies below (as the other
kind contributor is doing), I suggest you make that clear up front. Your post
makes me think that perhaps you're casting a wider net, though I'm sure no one
would object. :)

~~~
taphangum
Just added that. Thanks Jeff

------
bpeters
Do you have any example work I can look at? I have a startup www.qlobe.com and
we are looking for another developer.

~~~
taphangum
Not really, which is why i am offering my services. All my past projects have
been personal, entrepreneurial, so they no longer exist online. I do have a
git repo though. With a couple of projects that i've done and saved there.

Link: <http://github.com/Tapha>

~~~
bpeters
What is the best way to get in contact with you?

~~~
taphangum
email me @ tapha[AT]live.co.uk and i'll get right back to you!

------
vrikhter
I've been working on a time tracking application for small businesses (think
more blue collar than white collar). Would enjoy connecting... vladik dot
rikhter at gmail

------
Mankhool
A web app that will let users find professional photographers and
videographers globally, based on geo-location.

------
riskish
Can you build iphone apps?

~~~
taphangum
I'm sorry but i can't. Only web apps.

